# Patrick Henry Cars on Amtrak #5(10)



## Agent (Jun 10, 2018)

The two Patrick Henry Creative Promotions private cars, Pullman _Evelyn A. Henry_ and dome car _Warren R. Henry_, are on the end of the westbound _California Zephyr_ that left Chicago today. I caught this Amtrak #5, which also has a ski train wrap ad, at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Jun 10, 2018)

Great catch, as always. I guess Patrick Henry made Anderson an offer he couldn’t refuse! [emoji6]

I’ve never been able to distinguish Superliner I and II from each other. Which kind were those cars?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 11, 2018)

No need for a special deal if those cars are going from Chicago to Emeryville. Problems incur if there is switching at places along the line.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 11, 2018)

Pere Flyer said:


> Great catch, as always. I guess Patrick Henry made Anderson an offer he couldn’t refuse! [emoji6]
> 
> I’ve never been able to distinguish Superliner I and II from each other. Which kind were those cars?


In order, Superliner *II* - Superliner *II* - Superliner *I* - Superliner *I* - Superliner *I* - Superliner *II* - Superliner *I* - Superliner *I* - Superliner *I*

This can help:


----------



## Pere Flyer (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for the video. Wow. I’d imagined the difference was more pronounced than a simple difference in truck design.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 11, 2018)

Pere Flyer said:


> Thanks for the video. Wow. I’d imagined the difference was more pronounced than a simple difference in truck design.


I imagine there are more differences, but the trucks are the most notable.


----------



## Agent (Jun 22, 2018)

On Wednesday, I caught these cars returning east on Amtrak #6(18). Before they came through Agency, the _Zephyr_ spent over an hour at the Ottumwa station trying to connect to the PTC system. Took a while just to get the BNSF PTC Desk on the radio. I was too far away to pick up the Amtrak crew on the radio scanner. The voices that are heard over the radio are the BNSF dispatcher, then the PTC Desk at 1:25 (first heard trying to address Amtrak as "BNSF 6"), and then eventually both.

The part with the Patrick Henry cars starts at 7:50.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 22, 2018)

Agent said:


> On Wednesday, I caught these cars returning east on Amtrak #6(18). Before they came through Agency, the _Zephyr_ spent over an hour at the Ottumwa station trying to connect to the PTC system. Took a while just to get the BNSF PTC Desk on the radio. I was too far away to pick up the Amtrak crew on the radio scanner. The voices that are heard over the radio are the BNSF dispatcher, then the PTC Desk at 1:25 (first heard trying to address Amtrak as "BNSF 6"), and then eventually both.
> 
> The part with the Patrick Henry cars starts at 7:50.




Please accept my appreciation for your patience in waiting for the arrival at your location of this train so that you could record it. Thanks!


----------



## Agent (Jun 29, 2018)

Dakota 400 said:


> Please accept my appreciation for your patience in waiting for the arrival at your location of this train so that you could record it. Thanks!


Thank you. The hardest part was waiting while nothing was being said over the radio. It was better once I knew what was going on.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 29, 2018)

Thank you--nice train, and you always do a great job of showing both the close-ups and the larger picture.






Where on earth are those two people going, though? Crossing the tracks and totally oblivious to the train coming, and why there? Is there a town or some other place they would go hidden around the corner?


----------

